# SSD format for Kontakt



## mandan (Jul 23, 2021)

I bought just Sampletekk insane piano bundle (TVBO, Black Grand, WG II).
The kontakt player disk was always red, when I played it, and the voices was killed.
No other VST complained about disk.
I checked and my 1,81 TB SSD has 1,33 TB free disk space, the HDD has just 35 GB disk space.
The VST was on SSD, formated in exFAT.
Which formating should I use for my SSD?
I found that FAT32 couldn't use with files over 4 GB and some of my libararies are over that limit.
Keysuite, Austrian Grand and Ravenscroft from VI labs.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 23, 2021)

If you're on Windows, NTFS.

If you're on Mac, HFS+ ("Mac OS Extended").


----------



## mandan (Jul 23, 2021)

I am on windows. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes NTFS is the way to go


----------



## ptram (Jul 25, 2021)

Mac SSD drives have been APFS for years, now. I can't understand why Kontakt still requires an obsolete and deprecated format.

Paolo


----------



## Maarten (Jul 25, 2021)

ptram said:


> Mac SSD drives have been APFS for years, now. I can't understand why Kontakt still requires an obsolete and deprecated format.
> 
> Paolo


It doesn't. I've 2 Samsung T5 1TB connected to my Macs, APFS. Working perfectly.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 25, 2021)

In my experience, some instruments have issues with APFS and other ones don't. I believe it depends on whether the files are encoded as monoliths or if the individual samples are hundreds of separate files.


----------



## Maarten (Jul 25, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> In my experience, some instruments have issues with APFS and other ones don't. I believe it depends on whether the files are encoded as monoliths or if the individual samples are hundreds of separate files.


Hmm. Good to know, and happy to say I never had any trouble with this. Are these by any chance, old libraries? Could you please give an example? Cause Native Instruments recommends APFS since 10.13.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 25, 2021)

Maarten said:


> Hmm. Good to know, and happy to say I never had any trouble with this. Are these by any chance, old libraries? Could you please give an example? Cause Native Instruments recommends APFS since 10.13.


I remember having issues with Anthology, Century Strings/Brass, and the Red Room Audio fiddles. I forget if there were others. Possibly also some of the Embertone Intimate Strings?


----------



## robgb (Jul 25, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I remember having issues with Anthology, Century Strings/Brass, and the Red Room Audio fiddles. I forget if there were others. Possibly also some of the Embertone Intimate Strings?


I haven't had any problems here. Guess I should be thankful.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 25, 2021)

I suppose it might be finally fixed in recent enough Kontakt versions, but I don't really want to try my luck...


----------



## ptram (Jul 25, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> In my experience, some instruments have issues with APFS and other ones don't.


While most libraries behave nicely on my SSD drives, 8Dio Anthology is very slow at loading. Maybe this is one of the libraries that would work better with HFS+ drives?

Paolo


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 25, 2021)

ptram said:


> While most libraries behave nicely on my SSD drives, 8Dio Anthology is very slow at loading. Maybe this is one of the libraries that would work better with HFS+ drives?
> 
> Paolo


Possibly! If you're getting a long spinning-beachball hangup before the loading dialog appears, putting it on an HFS+ drive should solve it.


----------

